# Izzo Pompei..pressure issues



## Jo Perry (Apr 1, 2011)

Can anyone help me please???. I have a LPG powered 2 group Izzo Pompei

I am have a problems with drawing water through when gas is on and above 0.8 bar . Perfectly OK when starting up from cold but as soon as i start getting any pressure NOTHING. Installed a brand new water pump a few days ago. I have two thoughts. Is it a faulty return valve or a faulty solenoid. maybe something completely different. Anyone with one of these bad boys who may have an idea how to help.

In advance Thank you


----------

